# New HK 30 Pics



## Shipwreck

Found this online - some guy in Europe got one... They will probably be sold here in the US next year...


----------



## Blkhawk73

The P30 and the HK45 are due to appear at SHOT in a couple weeks.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Looks just like a P99


----------



## -gunut-

That is one sweet looking firearm!


----------



## Shipwreck

It'll be the HK 45 that has the thumb safety. If the P30 had an external safety like the USps, I'd go ahead and sell my USPc now, and wait for that to come out. I like having the gun cocked and locked. But, this seems to be similiar to the P2000 out now...


----------



## stupidman

Yeah, that would really be nice if had an option for a manual safety/decocker. I would sell my p2k if they made one with that option but looks like HK doesn't what to make any guns with manual safeties unless there planning on submitting them for military trials. That makes me sad. The P30 still looks like a sweet gun but I don't see how it's that much different than the p2k. Anyone have the specs?


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, it is my understanding that the P30 will have a 4" barrel - which is a bit longer than the P2000. I like that. I thought about buying a P2000 in 2006, but didn't because of the barrel length (unless its for a carry gun, I don't like sub 4" barrels)


----------



## Blkhawk73

Here's your specs: (clink the link below)

HK P30 specs

Variant descriptions:

P30:
Innovative safety trigger with concealed cocking piece in the hammer with spur. Centrally arranged de-cocking latch, with a constant CDA trigger pull of approx. 20N (without operation of the de-cocking latch) and defined let-off point.

P30V1:
Innovative safety trigger with concealed cocking piece in the hammer without spur, without de-cocking latch. Constant CDA trigger pull of approx. 20N and defined let-off point.

P30V2:
Like P30V1, however CDA trigger pull approx. 32.5N.

P30V3:
Conventional SA/DA trigger without cocking piece in the hammer with spur and centrally arranged de-cocking latch.

P30V4:
Like P30 V1, however CDA trigger pull approx. 27.5N.

P30V5:
Conventional DAO trigger without cocking piece in the hammer without spur. Constant DAO trigger pull of approx. 36N.

P30V6:
Like P30 V5, however CDA trigger pull approx. 39N.

* The operation of the pistol, recoil operated weapon with locked breech and tilting barrel

* Grip made of glass fibre reinforced polymer with corrosion proof metal inserts

* Ambidextrous magazine release and captive slide release

* Anatomically optimised grip with interchangeable backstrap inserts and grip shells for individual adaptation.

* Mil -Std 1913 (Picatinny) Support rail for tactical appliances

* Magazine capacity 15 cartridges

* Automatic hammer and firing pin safety

* Loaded chamber indicator


----------



## stupidman

I wonder if/when they will offer it in .40. Anyone have a good guess? Nobody seems to have any idea over at HKPRO.


----------



## 10mm Sonny

stupidman said:


> I wonder if/when they will offer it in .40. Anyone have a good guess? Nobody seems to have any idea over at HKPRO.


The P3k/P30 is designed as a 9mm for European market. It has been delayed for the US market. It sounds like for the US market, H&K is pushing the HK-45 for an April`07 availability. Once the ATF approves the P30, it may not be released until late in `07. Word is H&K hasn't even started a 40s&w US version of the P30 yet.

Just info and rumors I've gathered from HKpro.


----------



## stupidman

Yeah, that's what I gathered too. It would be nice to see a .40. I would be willing to bet that if they pushed a .40 p30 They could get some good response from the LEO market. If HK is serious about the p30 doing well in the U.S. market it would make sense for them to offer it in .40 as well.


----------



## Hevchev50

Maybe it'll have a magazine disconnect too.


----------



## Glockamania®

I'm not feeling the Spiderman grips.


----------



## Hevchev50

The V3 variant would be something of interest since I could at least fire rounds in a single action mode though it would have to be decocked when not in use and has no provision for cocked and locked. But like I said above, if it is submitted for approval for sale in this state, it has to have a mag disconnect in order to be sold here.


----------



## mw1311

10mm Sonny said:


> It sounds like for the US market, H&K is pushing the HK-45 for an April`07 availability.
> Just info and rumors I've gathered from HKpro.


Too bad, my taxrefund should come within the next 2 weeks. I'd buy the HK45 in a Hartbeat but by the time it's released my gun cash will be long gone...damn, i have no selfcontrol when it comes to buying guns. :smt082


----------



## mw1311

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Looks just like a P99


???


----------



## Flanker

*My choice*

Really glad I went with the old trusty USPCompacts.:smt1099


----------

